
Show HN: I recreated the Fallout hack minigame. Shows posts from my blog on win - Jetroid
https://jetholt.com/hacking/
======
Jetroid
Hey HN!

I just got finished working on this yesterday. If you don't know what Fallout
is, or what the hacking minigame is , you can check here[0] and here[1],
respectively.

My version displays the hacking minigame, and then when successfully hacked,
it displays the posts from my website, exactly as if it was on a terminal in
the game.

I originally made it two years ago as a way to learn HTML, CSS, and
JavaScript, but it had some huge flaws as I was a beginner. In anticipation
for the release of the new Fallout 76 tomorrow, I went back to it and reworked
huge portions, and it's now at a point where I'm ready to share it with the
world!

I wrote a short writeup of the original development process and my motivations
here[2], and a much longer post listing the improvements I made these past two
weeks here[3].

This project has definitely been a labour of love for me, and I'm really proud
of it and happy with it. I hope you enjoy, and I'd love to hear what everyone
thinks!

\---

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3)
[1]
[http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Terminal#Hacking_terminals](http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Terminal#Hacking_terminals)
[2] [https://jetholt.com/blog-hacking/](https://jetholt.com/blog-hacking/) [3]
[https://jetholt.com/robco-revisited/](https://jetholt.com/robco-revisited/)

